# Goat Breed Page Project



## elevan

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each goat breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of goat breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157339#p157339

We also need assistance with obtaining breed pictures:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=158894#p158894

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I noticed a goat breed missing from the list, suprisingly(given my topic in this same forum about the breed): Arapawa


----------



## jodief100

I didn't see San Clemente Island goats on the list.


----------



## elevan

Thanks ladies I'll add them.  Are you volunteering to do pages on them?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

_Links to outside websites for breed pages have been deleted by staff._


> *Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## elevan

Passionate goat people are needed to build breed pages for all breeds of all livestock types.  We are not looking for links to outside websites, we are looking for volunteers to build on site breed pages.

If you would like to volunteer, please send me a PM


----------



## elevan

The breed page project is picking up steam but we're still looking for volunteers  
Great pages are built by people who are passionate about a breed and have experience with that breed - is that you?


----------



## elevan

We still have a lot of breeds available if anyone wants to volunteer for a page.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can I have the Kiko goat?


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Can I have the Kiko goat?


That would fit you like a glove K!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the Kiko goat?
> 
> 
> 
> That would fit you like a glove K!
Click to expand...

haha I already have one but it's not the official page.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is now though.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=6788-kiko


----------



## Mamaboid

Good Job!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Nice!


----------



## freedom1

I was hoping to find something about the Spanish goat here. I don't see them on the list.


----------



## dragonlord483

I don't see mini breeds


----------



## MiniSilkys

Mamaboid said:


> Good Job!!


I have 3 Mini Silky's!Can I see your's?  Also, your fainting goats? Thanks.


----------

